# StaffPad and Speakers



## Jett Hitt (Sep 19, 2021)

I am wondering if anyone is using a particularly good Bluetooth speaker with StaffPad? I am able to plug my iPad directly into my soundcard, but it drains the battery very quickly. I had thought of purchasing a couple of Homepods, but then I found out that StaffPad won't play over them. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 19, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> I am wondering if anyone is using a particularly good Bluetooth speaker with StaffPad? I am able to plug my iPad directly into my soundcard, but it drains the battery very quickly. I had thought of purchasing a couple of Homepods, but then I found out that StaffPad won't play over them. Does anyone have any recommendations?


I use IK multimedia iLoud MicroMonitors. For such small speakers they kick ass.


----------



## MadLad (Sep 19, 2021)

They seem to be perfect for what I 'm looking for. Mixing with headphones is really starting to hurt my ears but I don't have the room for big studio monitors. They seem to look nice and small and from the reviews seem to have a great sound.

Thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Sep 24, 2021)

So I picked up the IK multimedia iLoud MicroMonitors. It's truly a whole lot of sound that comes from those two little boxes, and these are the perfect complement to StaffPad. Thanks @dcoscina. (And no, I haven't gotten over the fact that you just cost me $300.)


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 24, 2021)

Instead of buying some bluetooth speakers, would anyone know if it's possible to route the audio from Staffpad on my iPad through to my iMac, so I could make use of the speaker system that I have for the iMac?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Sep 24, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Instead of buying some bluetooth speakers, would anyone know if it's possible to route the audio from Staffpad on my iPad through to my iMac, so I could make use of the speaker system that I have for the iMac?


I am able to do this with my Apogee Duet, but it eats the iPad's battery in a big hurry.


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 24, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> So I picked up the IK multimedia iLoud MicroMonitors. It's truly a whole lot of sound that comes from those two little boxes, and these are the perfect complement to StaffPad. Thanks @dcoscina. (And no, I haven't gotten over the fact that you just cost me $300.)


How’s the low end? Do the contrabasses come through?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Sep 24, 2021)

brandowalk said:


> How’s the low end? Do the contrabasses come through?


It is surprisingly good. I like them. They aren't my Rokit 10s, but there is some real sound here.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 25, 2021)

I bought a bluetooth audio receiver and connected it to my hifi system (which actually contains of a discarded pair of Genelec 1031a from earlier studio use).


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 25, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I use IK multimedia iLoud MicroMonitors. For such small speakers they kick ass.


I second this, love mine. Incredible how something so small can sound so good.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 25, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Instead of buying some bluetooth speakers, would anyone know if it's possible to route the audio from Staffpad on my iPad through to my iMac, so I could make use of the speaker system that I have for the iMac?


Yes, it’s super easy. All you have to do is connect the iPad to your computer and enable it in audio/midi settings. I then set it as the input in logic and create a track for it that I leave in monitor mode. I also have one of my good Kontakt pianos on another track as a sketching tool. Now the audio from staffpad is played through logic and I have my favorite piano sound for sketching. The perfect setup.


----------



## brandowalk (Sep 25, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> It is surprisingly good. I like them. They aren't my Rokit 10s, but there is some real sound here.


That’s good. I don’t mind the audio so much on the iPad for basic writing, except that there almost no low end. Hmm I might check these out as well.


----------



## jadi (Sep 25, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes, it’s super easy. All you have to do is connect the iPad to your computer and enable it in audio/midi settings. I then set it as the input in logic and create a track for it that I leave in monitor mode. I also have one of my good Kontakt pianos on another track as a sketching tool. Now the audio from staffpad is played through logic and I have my favorite piano sound for sketching. The perfect setup.


How do you do so? is there a cable involved?


----------



## emasters (Sep 25, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes, it’s super easy. All you have to do is connect the iPad to your computer and enable it in audio/midi settings. I then set it as the input in logic and create a track for it that I leave in monitor mode. I also have one of my good Kontakt pianos on another track as a sketching tool. Now the audio from staffpad is played through logic and I have my favorite piano sound for sketching. The perfect setup.


That's a good idea - thanks for the tip!


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 25, 2021)

jadi said:


> How do you do so? is there a cable involved?


Yes, there's a cable involved, it's called inter-device audio and MIDI mode.


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 25, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes, it’s super easy. All you have to do is connect the iPad to your computer and enable it in audio/midi settings. I then set it as the input in logic and create a track for it that I leave in monitor mode. I also have one of my good Kontakt pianos on another track as a sketching tool. Now the audio from staffpad is played through logic and I have my favorite piano sound for sketching. The perfect setup.


That's fantastic, I'm going to give it a try, thanks!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 25, 2021)

brandowalk said:


> That’s good. I don’t mind the audio so much on the iPad for basic writing, except that there almost no low end. Hmm I might check these out as well.


They are very well engineered. I use them at my music notation desk set up. Great sound


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 21, 2021)

I just go one of these:






So, connect my tablet to this via Bluetooth and plug into my Scarlett and monitors. Works very nicely!

I had seen it on Amazon for $100, but that was a little steep. Then saw it was $60 on the manufacteror's site, so went for it.









BluDento BLT-2 True Hi-Fi Bluetooth Music Receiver


Prices in US$, Free Shipping. BluDento are able to change the “BLUETOOTH ID” for pairing instead of the default "BLT-2" ID. However you will have to leave us a note when ordering. Bluetooth Version: 5.1 compliant, QCC3034 Chipset; Bluetooth Profiles: A2DP v1.3.1, EDR; aptX Low Latency, aptX...



www.bluedento.com


----------



## jadi (Oct 21, 2021)

How is the latency and can you use it with headphones?


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 22, 2021)

Not sure how latency would be relevant to StaffPad, but it feels just as responsive as using the built in audio.

Headphones would be plugged into the audio interface.


----------

